# Felted cat cave



## AKjulz (Aug 6, 2017)

Here is the latest cat cave I made.  The flowers are mawata (silk hankies) that I dyed. I haven't felted with those yet so it was a fun and successful experiment.


----------



## biarine (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow my cat will love that.


----------



## Kittish (Aug 6, 2017)

That looks awesome! I made an attempt to make a felted cat cave. It turned out too small, so I cut  the top off and now it's a bed. The cats like it, so it's not entirely a loss. I can't seem to find the tutorial for how I made it though, and it's been long enough that I've forgotten, and when I tried again I couldn't get the wool to felt together.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow, that's gorgeous! A cave any cat would love.


----------



## lsg (Aug 6, 2017)

How cute and warm for your cat.


----------



## earlene (Aug 6, 2017)

Beautiful Cat Cave and I just love your silk flower hankies that you added for color and interest.


----------



## AKjulz (Aug 6, 2017)

Kittish, if you ever want to try again there are several videos on YouTube that may help.  LivingFelt.com also has a great downloadable tutorial.  I'm sure your kitty loves it's wool bed, way to salvage it!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 6, 2017)

A bat cave - for a cat! Love it, super cute!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 7, 2017)

Kittish said:


> ...I cut  the top off and now it's a bed. The cats like it, so it's not entirely a loss. I can't seem to find the tutorial for how I made it though...



I think you're one of quite a few people who find their cats like to sleep on the smooshed down cave, rather than in it. 

Sally Gulbrandsen does really nice tutes for felted projects, so you might find some inspiration from her ideas. I know she has at least one for making cat caves. She's on HubPages -- here's her page http://hubpages.com/@sallybea


----------



## Kittish (Aug 7, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> I think you're one of quite a few people who find their cats like to sleep on the smooshed down cave, rather than in it.
> 
> Sally Gulbrandsen does really nice tutes for felted projects, so you might find some inspiration from her ideas. I know she has at least one for making cat caves. She's on HubPages -- here's her page http://hubpages.com/@sallybea



I tried doing the smoosh it sorta flat thing first, before I cut the top off. It sat around for nearly a month, and neither cat would so much as look at it. Cut the top off and Bam! They both started using it.

I'll check out that link, thank you.


----------

